# DISASTER!!! :(:(:(



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

i was in a crash last night guys 

going 45mph (jus come out of a slip road) hardly any acceleration in a straight line, no turning or breaking, in the left hand of a dual 

ran over a monster sheet of ice and the car slipped into the right hand lane at a right angle to it 

car that was trying to overtake me hit me at 70mph in the drivers side wing/wheel

i feel lucky to be alive 
although im only 3rd party so he is covered but i have to foot the bill for my car 

...thing is though 
it only seems to be a little bit of body work (scratches and a big dent in the front wing and cracked arch ...which i think could just be filled) and something with the front driver wheel. thats the only damage keeping it off the road 

at worst case i think its a bent axle issue (although looked this morn and cant see anything untoward) or at best case the wheel just needs to be re balanced and laser aligned 

....all in all im shocked. i have someone to do the bodywork for me dirt cheap and the wheel issues shouldnt cost much at all to fix 
the engine is fine and i still have power steering to both full locks just the front driver wheel is buckled 

for such a high speed crash i feel lucky to be alive and for the damage to be so minimal is amazing 

few weeks and she should be as good as new...and i can get back on to the decat job i was gunna do this weekend 

thing is im 19 and respect how powerful this car is..all to the rear wheels 
and whilst i have gone and done some drifting in a few SAFE enviroments, on the road and as icy as it was last night..i was driving like a granny (hey i dont need to go fast driving a car like this..people jus know its fast without proving it)


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Glad your ok mate!!! Sounds like it could have been much worse!! If you need some bits give me a shout.

Ben


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

cheers man 
well i feel lucky to have my life (never new skylines were built like tanks!!! even most of my fibreglass bodykit is fine bar a few fillable cracks and scratches)

but if anyone could source me the front drivers wing from a r33gtst that would be splendid 

hit me up on this thread or pm if ya can 

got dominoes pizza on the way....to relieve my slight concussion of course


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh mate. Glad your ok but thse cars are like that they can be leathal in this weather. I wrote my first one off when i was 20/21.

Hope you get it sorted and bad luck mate.


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

i jus went and had another look at it and from what i can see...the only real damage is done to the wheel itself 

i got some new 18"s coming in a couple of weeks anyway
the rest is just asthetic ie scratches and a busted wing but nothing else to stop it driving 
i feel like someones looking down on me lol 

i could have come off a lot worse 
and so could the car 
i shall call her tank from now on


----------



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

bloody hell, that musta been scary, glad you're alright mate.


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

RB28DETT said:


> bloody hell, that musta been scary, glad you're alright mate.


i nearly left some brown stains on my nice leather seats lol


----------



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha, not surprised, hope the damage isn't too bad mate.


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

nah its really not 

rather lucky i am


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your misshap! I lost my GTR breaking down into the Esses at Snetterton and Kissed the barrier. The important thing is, you're ok.

It's not a bad crash if you can walk away...

...it might be a good opportunity to drop the HICAS off the rear...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Glad you're okay; that's the most important thing


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

Cheers mate  

Yeah and as of sunday the car will be back on the road


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm still messing around with mine  It's been off the road since November 15th :chuckle:


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

Jus noticed yr comment about the hicas....ordering the dirftworks 
Kit in like 2 weeks  

...1 because its playing up
2 cause its unpredictable and don't like the feel of it
And 3 because I'm convinced it played a part in the accident lol


----------



## zombie (Jan 3, 2009)

Jus noticed yr comment about the hicas....ordering the dirftworks 
Kit in like 2 weeks  

...1 because its playing up
2 cause its unpredictable and don't like the feel of it
And 3 because I'm convinced it played a part in the accident lol


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> Glad you're okay; that's the most important thing


Like what he said! :smokin:


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

zombie said:


> Jus noticed yr comment about the hicas....ordering the dirftworks
> Kit in like 2 weeks
> 
> ...1 because its playing up
> ...


The kit is a good one. I haven't fitted mine yet as I have been too busy with work and I have been having problems with getting the ball joints removed from the uprights. I am however probably going to run an exchange program so people can send them their hubs with the joints in and i'll send them a set with the joints out so they don't have to have their car sitting up on stands.

I'll have to take that up with the admin on here to see where I stand with that one.

J.


----------

